# Retrieving a goose..



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys.. Ok i was wondering about my dog. He just turned 4 and he has retured ducks and 1 goose to me before and then this was his first field hunt for geese and he ran up to the goose and wouldn't pick it up.. I dont know why he wouldn't because he will retrieve ducks and he has retrieved a goose before but it was in the water. All summer i was working with him but it was just with smaller dummy's.. I dont think it would be too big for him because he is half black lab half golden retriever and he loves to hunt..

Thanks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Geese are a whole different deal for dogs. If you can save one and use it as a training bird, they have to learn how to pick them up. Almost all dogs have a hard time with them at first.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks.. Is there any tips or tricks to it?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I had the same issue this weekend with my youngest dog who has never retrieved a goose from the field before. I kept some wings back and a frozen goose.

This week I am planning two training sessions and then assess where we are at from there.

The first is tomorow where I am loading up the ground blind, my 20 gauge, a buddy and the wings zip stapped to a large dummy.

The setting is a harvested wheat field a few miles from my house. I am going to have him heal at my side in the blind. My helper is going to be behind a simple screen... I will have him launch the large dummy with the goose wings attached ... rise and shoot... "Rudy"...

I am hoping that this simple drill will associate the shot with the dummy... to reenforce the retreive with the larger dummy and goose feathers.

My second session is going to occur on Thursday, as long as I feel he was successful on the first session. In this session I will use the same scenario as above... use the large winged dummy a few times... then insert the frozen goose.

I am hoping that this will help ease him into the association of a larger bird on dry land and still reenforce the shot to retreive.

But I am no professional, nor do I claim this as the cure but from my experience I think this should help him make the transition from yard to field on large birds.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Having a dog that is thoroughly force broken is definately helpful. Nothing beats experience though. Keeping geese and using them in training is definately helpful.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

NDK, can I make one suggestion, make sure that goes you will be using is partially to totally thawed. Ive used frozen ducks that my 11 year old lab wont even touch. Its like picking up a 3 pound rock that doesnt conform to their mouth


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

USSapper said:


> NDK, can I make one suggestion, make sure that goes you will be using is partially to totally thawed. Ive used frozen ducks that my 11 year old lab wont even touch. Its like picking up a 3 pound rock that doesnt conform to their mouth


Good tip Sapper


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

goose**** sorry, not 'goes'


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up... I have used frozen ducks with him before without a problem... but a 10 lb goose is definately a different story.

Thanks again...


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.. Ya i'll have to try that.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Geese are a whole different deal for dogs. If you can save one and use it as a training bird, they have to learn how to pick them up. Almost all dogs have a hard time with them at first


Right on!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

First question: Has your dog been Force Fetched/Collar Conditioned? If not, you don't have a tool in place to correct a refusal. In effect, the dog retrieves if/when/as long as it chooses to, and what it chooses to. It's his choice, not your's...

If you have FF, time to re-visit Fetch, Hold, and Force To Pile.

If not, about all you can do is get a Dokken goose bumper and work with your dog on retrieving big birds. Also, you can bring a shot goose home and work with him with that. But without FF, it still comes back to if he chooses to do it or not...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Working up to a greater by starting with lessers and snows may also be helpful.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks guys! Ya i have been trying to train him with a dead goose but he just wont pick it up.. He will run at it and then just stand there and then run next to me. USAlx50 thanks for the idea with a snow i never thought of that. Thanks I will have to try that!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Force fetching would be the best way to go.

But for a quick fix take a dead goose and tease the hell out of him with it, dangle it in front of his face and over his head and make him really want it. Just when he can't take it give it a toss and back it up with a lot of praise.


----------

